# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Spring!!!

## JB

The days are sunny and warm, lots of flowers, and the birds are back! The nightingales kept me awake last night. Their song is pretty but it was kind of annoying at 2am. The coo coo birds are back too. Very nice to hear them in the forest..........

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Have the bears gone on their spring hunt yet?   ::

----------


## Dusik

> Have the bears gone on their spring hunt yet?

 exactly what i was talking about... russian = bears   ::   
and after this people are still confused why превед gained so much popularity! :P   *превед*  ::   
администрация! срочно создайте смайлик с "медведом", для иллюстрации русских сообщений!

----------


## Dusik

кстати, о птичках: 
а кто-нибудь был когда-нибудь в городе-герое бобруйске?

----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik

это я гуглю, да

----------


## Dusik

отсюда: http://www.telegraf.by/oddnews/2005/12/16/bobr/

----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik

отсюда  http://globus.tut.by/bobrujsk/index.htm#fortress_main

----------


## Dusik



----------


## Dusik

даже официальный сайт есть:

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Дусик:  
спасибо за фотки!!!  ::

----------


## Dusik

сама нагуглила! 
(гордится)

----------


## JB

The bears don't come back until the poohk season is over.  It has just started and the little white devils are floating around looking for eyeballs, noses, hair, and anyplace else they can cling to. Russian bears are smart enough to stay out of town until the end of June when the poohk is over.

----------


## Rtyom

Did you mean 'pookh'?

----------

